# Robertson's on A&E tonight



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

if anyone wants to catch their show...should be interesting.


----------



## Rajah (Oct 25, 2010)

Caught the 1st episode thru Comcast On Demand already. I thought the show was very entertaining. I'll definitly be watching more of it. Since it is on late, I'll probably just watch it On Demand most weeks.


----------



## Southendshocker (Oct 27, 2010)

Ive got the whole season set to record on the dvr! should be awsome


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

this gonna be a hit for'em. i like it.

"i kill my own meat, i don't trust the grocery strore" haha. city folk not gonna like these guys.


----------



## Wingmaster22 (Oct 29, 2003)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> this gonna be a hit for'em. i like it.
> 
> "i kill my own meat, i don't trust the grocery strore" haha. city folk not gonna like these guys.


i'm a city boy and i like these boys just fine. phil is a hoot


----------



## Jerky Boy (Dec 23, 2008)

It was a good show tonight really made me laugh. Have any of you guys used there calls before? How'd they sound


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Jerky Boy said:


> It was a good show tonight really made me laugh. Have any of you guys used there calls before? How'd they sound
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


The million dollar question that'll get the Robertson boys some more cheddar. 


I can't knock their calls personally.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Both episodes were hilarious!


----------



## smelz like wet dog (Aug 12, 2006)

Jerky Boy said:


> It was a good show tonight really made me laugh. Have any of you guys used there calls before? How'd they sound
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


I own several commander calls. One is my favorite call. Had it about 15 yrs and it works. Have another that sits in a drawer and will never see a sunrise cause its too loud. Love my woodie call from commander. Very versatile and makes all sounds woods do with little practice. Prices range from pretty cheap to up there with high end calls. Whats nice is some r priced for the begining hunter and they r easy to blow. To summerize I have over a doz. calls five r commanders and two r always in my bag. One cost me under $10.00 one over $100.00 the ten dollar one is first to my lips. Its also signed by phil but not much signature left on it. p.s. Theyre wood calls have better tone than theyre plastic.


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

"look for a women who can cook. she doesnt have to be good looking, maybe even humble, but make sure she can cook"

good for a few laughs indeed.

anyone order commanders kitchen video, dang thing not even made and they had already sold and taken orders for it.


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

I also thought the show was entertaining. Man i would like to find some of those frogs and fry them up. I thought the part where they flooded the loading dock was funny. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## trentonbill (Jul 6, 2009)

"thats a sound a bullfrog makes when its losing its head" Classic


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

I recorded it last night, will watch it this weekend. They were advertising the show on 97.1 the ticket during drive home time yesterday, thought that was interesting.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

There going to have to step it up a notch to make it. A little to normal to make it on nut job central, reality no brain tv.

Griff


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

DAMMIT!!! I totally forgot about the show!! Can it be viewed anywhere online?


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

William H Bonney said:


> DAMMIT!!! I totally forgot about the show!! Can it be viewed anywhere online?


Look for it Sat. 10 - 11 P.M.


----------



## giver108 (Nov 24, 2004)

William H Bonney said:


> DAMMIT!!! I totally forgot about the show!! Can it be viewed anywhere online?


You can watch the episodes on the A & E website.

http://www.aetv.com/duck-dynasty/


----------



## Rajah (Oct 25, 2010)

The show is also available thru On Demand.


----------



## BIGCHRIS (Nov 15, 2009)

I thought it was hilarious. It gets my vote :thumbup:

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

griffondog said:


> There going to have to step it up a notch to make it. A little to normal to make it on nut job central, reality no brain tv.
> 
> Griff


Slept throught the first half hour. watched the next 1/4 hour and switched channels. If non hunters watch it and think that all hunters act that stupid we are headed for trouble.


----------



## Selore (Sep 1, 2011)

multibeard said:


> I am not the one that has pushed the price of ammo up. It is the gun owners that can see what is likely to happen with Obama running the show. After the election in November he has nothing to lose because he will be term limited out so he can do what ever he wants and not have to worry about not getting reelected.


Wonderful thing about the internet - it can create a record for us. Tell us the specific things that you believe he will do, and if he gets a second term, we'll pull this thread up in 2016 to compare. This is your chance!


----------



## Selore (Sep 1, 2011)

Selore said:


> Wonderful thing about the internet - it can create a record for us. Tell us the specific things that you believe he will do, and if he gets a second term, we'll pull this thread up in 2016 to compare. This is your chance!


My bad, I forgot about the whole Mayan 2012 thing...There won't be much time to take all of our guns before the world ends.


On topic - I only got to see a few minutes of the show. I'm hoping to catch it this weekend.


----------



## oldsalt mi (Oct 5, 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-BxGVFzPBo&feature=player_detailpage"]NRA CEO and EVP Wayne LaPierre at the 2012 Conservative Political Action Conference (CPAC) - YouTube[/ame] 

Watch this and makeup your mind for yourself about Obama! 

And when Wille fell out of that boat. ( that was funny)


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

Finally got a chance to watch the first two episodes last night. I thought they were great, but I have been a fan of the Robertsons since their first tv show came on the air 3-4 years ago. 

I did find it interesting that the show seems to be focused more on Willie, and not as much on the others, i.e. when they show Jase or Phil it will say "Willie's Brother" or "Willie's Dad." Also found it interesting that they showed Jep filiming the cooking video but didn't bother to lable him as one of the brothers.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Duckman Racing said:


> Finally got a chance to watch the first two episodes last night. I thought they were great, but I have been a fan of the Robertsons since their first tv show came on the air 3-4 years ago.
> 
> I did find it interesting that the show seems to be focused more on Willie, and not as much on the others, i.e. when they show Jase or Phil it will say "Willie's Brother" or "Willie's Dad." Also found it interesting that they showed Jep filiming the cooking video but didn't bother to lable him as one of the brothers.


That's what makes it funny,,, to me anyway... The rest of the family,, just doesn't care...:lol:


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Duckman Racing said:


> Finally got a chance to watch the first two episodes last night. I thought they were great, but I have been a fan of the Robertsons since their first tv show came on the air 3-4 years ago.
> 
> I did find it interesting that the show seems to be focused more on Willie, and not as much on the others, i.e. when they show Jase or Phil it will say "Willie's Brother" or "Willie's Dad." Also found it interesting that they showed Jep filiming the cooking video but didn't bother to lable him as one of the brothers.


willie is the CEO...and obviously the one who probably went after doing the series. I think the others would just hunt.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Good show i really like the buck commander dvd's too. funny stuff


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

i hope your not using that fact check.org as your basis on obama. it has 0 reference to what he has done in the past, only tries to defunct future plan rumors.

the fact is...OBAMA voted in every chance he could against GUNS while he was in Illinois. Thats all any of us really need to know.

I believe he was even the co-sponsor on a failed (Illinois) bill that suggested raising ALL gun registrations (shotguns too) to like $500 a year.

he is and never will be a sportsman's friend...ever. He's the polar opposite of a sportsman's candidate/president.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

here is an example of an anti-gun politician. hes saying exactly what he needs to do to get elected...but if you read carefully you can see some key words that tell you what he really means. this is direct transcript. bold is the line that should scare everyone on this board.

this is probably the safest answer any candidate can give...its far from what his voting record tells....but when your on public tv with Tim Russert it would be political suicide to say you are anti-gun or want to ban them.



> NBC's Tim Russert, Jan. 15: Senator Obama, when you were in the state senate, you talked about licensing and registering gun owners.
> 
> Would you do that as president?
> 
> ...





> Obama (Sept. 5): The bottom line is this. If you&#8217;ve got a rifle, you&#8217;ve got a shotgun, you&#8217;ve got a gun in your house, I&#8217;m not taking it away. Alright? So they can keep on talking about it but this is just not true. And by the way, here&#8217;s another thing you&#8217;ve got to understand. Even if I wanted to take it away, I couldn&#8217;t get it done. *I don&#8217;t have the votes in Congress.*


if he did have the votes in congress, your damn straight he would go after all the gun laws.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

I thought we were talking about the Robertsons. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

KalamazooKid said:


> I thought we were talking about the Robertsons.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Nah, morphed into a fear mongering political thread. Still waiting on Granholm to take our guns since that was predicted also.


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

TSS Caddis said:


> Nah, morphed into a fear mongering political thread. Still waiting on Granholm to take our guns since that was predicted also.


Gene, I deleted my original post in less than 1 minute because I didn't feel like going there with the thread. Dan apparently pounced on it. I did quote FactCheck, as opposed to some random CPAC video spewing political rhetoric. And I agree with you, I too am still waiting on Granholm to take my guns away.....right along with Clinton and Obama.


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

TSS Caddis said:


> Still waiting on Granholm to take our guns since that was predicted also.


Nope, Canada claimed her back and she was instrumental in killing the long gun registry in Canada. Serious, i saw it on the internet! 
Replayed again tonight.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

wavie said:


> Nope, Canada claimed her back and she was instrumental in killing the long gun registry in Canada. Serious, i saw it on the internet!
> Replayed again tonight.


I thought she was shaping the minds of tomorrows leaders at the bastion of conservative thinking...Berkley.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

TSS Caddis said:


> Nah, morphed into a fear mongering political thread. Still waiting on Granholm to take our guns since that was predicted also.


nah, she was too busy screwin everything else up.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

http://jennifergranholm.com/gov-gra...-dream-guest-and-being-fair-but-not-balanced/


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Great show....


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

